# Geplanter Teichbau mit der Hoffnung auf eure Hilfe



## berchschorsch (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo, zuerst möchte ich mich einmal kurz vorstellen, ich heisse Tommy, bin 45 Jahre und komme aus dem schönen Kahlgrund.

Nun zur Geschichte der Teichplanung, meine jetzt sechsjährige Tochter bekam vor zwei Jahren vom Papa ein kleines Aquarium um zu sehen wie aus Kaulquappen kleine Fröschchen werden. Jetzt kam der Opa (Aquarianer und Teichchef seit 55 Jahren) und meinte da könnten noch vier Goldfischbabys rein, dann kamen noch dank Opa vier kleine __ Sonnenbarsche, jetzt war das Becken allerdings zu klein. Es folgte ein ausgemustertes 1,70m x 0,40m x 0,30m großes Korallenaufzuchtbecken was sich aber als ungeeignet herausstellte. Also musste was anderes her, jetzt steht im Garten ein 1,60 x 0,60 x 0,60 Aquarium welches über einen Fluval FX5 durch einen 12m langen Edelstahlschlauch in der Zysterne im Sommer gekühlt und im Winter geheizt wird. 
Besagter Opa kam dann irgendwann und wollte seine kleinen KOI ausmustern da sie im Naturteich ohne Folie zu viel Dreck machten, und wie sollte es anders sein, 10 kleine Wühlschweinchen landeten natürlich im Aquarium meiner Tochter. 
Jetzt sind die allerdings zu groß geworden und es muss ein neues zu Hause her... Somit Beginnt der Teichbau...

Vor einem Jahr begann die Idee mit einem Scherz meinerseits, wir wohnen am Hang daher bietet sich eine Sichtscheibe förmlich an... Ein bekannter hatte dann zufällig noch einige rumstehen, 30mm Panzerglas in 1100mm x 850mm, davon sind nun vier bei mir...

Ich möchte euch zuerst einmal ein paar Bilder meines Vorhabens zeigen...


 
  
  

Der Teich bekommt eine Grundfläche von ca. 8x4m und wird ca 1,5m tief, von ihm aus soll es in einen Bürstenfilter gehen den ich selbst bauen möchte mit einer Fläche von ca. 2,5x2,5x1m, die erste Kammer wird eine Sammelkammer wo die einzelnen Abläufe sich sammeln, Skimmer Bodenablauf/läufe und ein Ablauf für den Winter. Danach kommt die Bürstenkammer mit 5 Reihen, je Reihe ca. 11 Bürsten, oben und unten 20cm Platz ohne Bürsten nach dem Vorbild von O.R. und M.K., ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine. Die Bürstenkammer wäre dann ca. 2x1x1m. Dann muss ich um die Ecke, nicht optimal aber es geht nicht anders, die parallele Seite ist noch frei, was würdet ihr da machen? Noch mehr Bürsten oder etwas anderes? Es ist natürlich möglich noch mehrere Schottwände einzuziehen... Den Filter möchte ich mauern, wie würdet ihr den abdichten? Jede einzelne Kammer bekommt einen eigenen Ablauf zum Reinigen des Filters mit Zugschiebern.
Nach dem Filter wird das Wasser in einen Filtergraben ala Naturagart geleitet, er soll ca. 6 x 2,5m plus Pumpenteil am Ende werden, es sollen da zwei regelbare Pumpen mit ca. 5000l pro Stunde ihren Dienst verrichten, durch einen Ablauf soll das Wasser durch eine UVC Lampe geführt werden und an zwei Orten gegenüber des Filters wieder eingeleitet werden. Das alles nach dem Schwerkraftprinzip.
Den Filtergraben möchte ich unbedingt als Biotop, im teich wird ja nicht viel gedeien mit den Koi´s.

Zum Fischbesatz, es sollen drei Goldschleien und drei normale rein um den Dreck zu den Abläufen zu befördern, dann wird sicher ein kleiner Schwarm Rotfedern einzug halten und ein paar kleinewie __ Moderlieschen werden sicher auch ihre Kreise ziehen dürfen, die 10 Koi werden zuerst alle reinkommen, ob alle bleiben dürfen wird die Zeit dann zeigen. Es soll kein Koiteich werden und das Augenmerk lieg da auch nich drauf, sie sind eben da und sollen nach möglichkeit auch bleiben.

Was denkt ihr zu der Planung? Woran hab ich nicht gedacht? 

Ich freue mich auf eure Kritik und Verbesseungsvorschläge, ich hoffe aber meine Planung ist so nicht schlecht denn ich hab wirklich viel darüber nachgedacht...

Jetzt weiss ich erst mal nix mehr, nachher fallen mir bestimmt wieder 1000 Fragen ein.

Ich danke euch für eure hilfe und wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend...!


----------



## troll20 (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo Tommy, 
Erst einmal herzlich willkommen bei den Teichkloppis 
Ich staune das dein Thread bis jetzt gekonnt übersehen wurde

Schon mal das erste was mich etwas stutzig macht sind deine 48.000 Liter Teich Volumen aber nur Brutto 10 Liter Pumpenleistung. 
Mit 10.000 Liter kannst du gerade mal einen BA richtig versorgen.
Also weder Skimmer noch Seitenablauf oder weitere BA können genutzt werden.
Bei Rund 50.000 Liter würde ich auch versuchen die 50.000 Liter durch den Filter zu schicken. Wovon dann ca. 5.000 durch den Pflanzfilter gehen könnten.
Da du keine höhen Unterschiede in der Bürstenkammer zu erwarten hast bieten sich LH an. Oder wenigstens Rohrpumpen.
Was soll nach den Bürsten kommen?
Helix?
Und ganz ehrlich wenn du Koi halten möchtest lass den Rest weg und konzentrier dich nur darauf. Denn alles andere bringt nur Probleme.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Juni 2017)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob's mit den Kaulquappen damals geklappt hat, also ob da wirklich "kleine Fröschen" draus wurden und wenn ja, was mit denen passiert ist.


----------



## berchschorsch (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antworten... Ich dachte schon mich mag niemend... (Kommt noch...;-))

@ Wetterleuchten, Kaulquappen? Ich steh aufm Schlauch...

@ troll, ja KOI, die KOI sind jetzt da und werden da auch drin schwimmen, aber wie lange und wie viele ist nicht sicher...

Mir geht es nicht um einen Koiteich, die Wände werden auch nicht wie im CAD steil abfallen sondern schräg, der Netto Teich wird auch kleiner werden da Flachbereiche oder Ufergraben davon abgehen, ich war da aber zu faul das ins CAD zu bringen, es geht dabei um das Prinzip der Aufteilung.
Am Ende wird der Teich Netto 25-30000l haben, besprochen und geplant wurde das ganze von Naturagart und die nehmen 6500l die Stunde für ihre Berechnung. 
Sollte es mit den KOI nichts werden kann ich damit leben.
Allerdings möchte ich den Filter so bauen das die Pumpe/n auch in der letzten Filterkammer sitzen können und der Kreislauf ohne oder mit eingeschränktem Durchfluß den Filtergraben durchläuft. Es soll einfach ein kleines Biotop werden und niemand muss den Hang mehr bewirtschaften.

Was sind LH?

Filter... Ich bin nicht sicher ob komplett Bürsten oder ein Teil mit Helix oder ähnlichem, suboptimal ist das er um die Ecke fließen muss, geht aber nicht anders... 
Was würdest Du empfehlen bei der Grundfläche am Filter? Mir geht es nicht darum keine Arbeit damit zu haben, einmal die Woche muss ich eh ans Aquarium meiner Tochter da geht das in einem Aufwasch mit, ich möchte aber eine einfache Wartungsarme Technik für die ich nicht studieren muss...

Viele Grüße aus dem regnerischen Kahlgrund und ich freue mich auf eure Antworten...


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

wo bist du denn im Kahlgrund? Kann dich auf der Mitgliederkarte nicht finden. Ich komme aus 63927


----------



## berchschorsch (25. Juni 2017)

63828


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Juni 2017)

Wie spricht man dich denn an,  Schorsch, oder besser Georg?

Auch wenn NG nur eine 6500l Pumpe empfiehlt, würde ich sämtliche Saugleitungen egal ob für Bodenabläufe oder Skimmer in 110 mm legen. Ich habe auch nach NG gebaut, und bereue es die Saugleitungen nur in 75 mm gelegt zu haben.

Bei 110 mm bleiben dir alle Optionen offen, auch für später wenn du mal mit höherem Flow fahren willst. Und baue lieber eine Saugleitung mehr, als eine zu wenig ein.


----------



## Mr.DD (25. Juni 2017)

NG empfiehlt ja nur diese 6500l/h wegen ihrer standfilter..... ich würde vergessen was NG zu filterung, bodenabläufe, zielsaugtechnick, skimmer usw gesagt hat.

belies dich noch ein bisschen, dann findest du schon deinen weg 

LH = luftheber = viel umwelzung möglich mit sehr wenig strom... kein zerstückeln der tierchen weil es keine beweglichen teile gib dadurch auch wartungsfrei.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Juni 2017)

berchschorsch schrieb:


> @ Wetterleuchten, Kaulquappen? Ich steh aufm Schlauch...



Ich bezog mich hierauf: 


berchschorsch schrieb:


> meine jetzt sechsjährige Tochter bekam vor zwei Jahren vom Papa ein kleines Aquarium um zu sehen wie aus Kaulquappen kleine Fröschchen werden.


----------



## berchschorsch (26. Juni 2017)

@ Wetterleuchten, Du kannst dir denken was dabei rauskam als __ Sonnenbarsche drinnen waren... Wir haben sie dann rausgefangen und in ein kleineres Becken getan, da wurden sie dann zu dem was sie werden sollten, dann durften sie im Garten loshüpfen... Also alles gut...

Ich finde das Prinzip von NG schon gut, lass auch die Natur an der Filterung teilhaben, nur... Mir gefällt das Prinzip nicht den ganzen Siff in den Graben lassen und der Filter ist nur Nebensache. Es werden auch Pflanzen wachsen die weniger Nährstoffe bekommen...
Ich bin auch kein Freund davon wenn man ständig Filtermedien nachkaufen muss, ich kenne mich, ein Hirn wie ein Sieb daher würde ich das sicher öfter vergessen, daher die Bürsten, die sollen gut sein und man braucht nicht ständig was neues. Das ist genau richtig für mich.

110mm Rohre hätte ich sowieso genommen, ich möchte für die Zukunft gerüstet sein...

Wo müsste ich die Luft zuleiten um einen Luftheber zu benutzen? Die Pumpen würden ja am Ende des Filtergrabens sitzen...

Am Wochenende war Baubeginn der Stützwand für den Filtergraben, jetzt gibts kein Zurück mehr...


----------



## berchschorsch (26. Juni 2017)

Eins hab ich noch vergessen, Abläufe kann ich noch nicht planen, hier sind Felsbänke, für unser Haus wurde beim Bau gesprengt... Wir wissen also noch nicht was und am Ende erwartet wenn der Bagger kommt um den Teich auszuheben, der Hydraulikhammer ist auf alle Fälle dabei...

Als der Bagger letzte Woche die Löcher für die Pfosten der Stützwand gebohrt hat gingen dabei zwei Bohrer kaputt an einer Felsbank...

Teichbau wie ein Überraschungsei...


----------



## berchschorsch (26. Juni 2017)

Hier ein Bild vom bisherigen Bau...


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. Juni 2017)

Das wird also ein etwas größeres Projekt 
Da bin ich mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## berchschorsch (30. Juni 2017)

Heute war der Bagger da um Filtergraben und Filter auszubuddeln... Die Felsen waren bisher kein großes Problem, ich hoffe das bleibt so...

     

Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man den Platz für den Filter, dazu brauche ich dringend eure Hilfe...

Wie geschrieben sollen die Abmessungen ca. 2,5x2,5x1m werden, er soll 5 Kammern bekommen und eventuell mit Lufthebetechnik anstatt Pumpen laufen, irgendwo hatte ich meine ich gelesen das man einen Kubikmeter Wasser mit einem Watt Stromleistung bewegen kann... Ich werde mal meine Vorstellung davon versuchen zu konstruieren und stelle euch den dann vor... Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da mit sehr viel Rat zur Seite stehen da ich das jetzt recht kurzfristig planen muss und nicht so viel Zeit habe mich damit ausführlich zu beschäftigen...

Danke im Voraus...!


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juli 2017)

berchschorsch schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben sollen die Abmessungen ca. 2,5x2,5x1m werden, er soll 5 Kammern bekommen und eventuell mit Lufthebetechnik


Für 5 Kammern und Luftheber nicht viel Platz. Der Luftheber sollte auch tiefer als 1m sitzen.


----------



## berchschorsch (2. Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen, jetzt hab ich mal einen Filter konstruiert wie ich ihn mir vorstelle, ich bitte um eure Meinung und Kritik...

Die roten Rohre sind die Einläufe der Bodenabläufe, blau ist der Seitenablauf und türkis kommt vom Skimmer.
Den Luftheber habe ich jetzt 1,80m hoch gemacht mit einem 160mm Steigrohr, unten sitzt ein Tellerbelüfter.
Vom Luftheber gehts in die Bürstenkammer wo 5-6 Reihen mit Genesis Bürsten sitzen sollen, die erste Reihe zum Luftheber hin sitzt eventuell zu nah am Auslauf. Etwas ungünstig ist da vielleicht der hohe Einlauf vom Luftheber da über den Bürsten ca. 20cm Platz sind und das Wasser dann eventuell einfach darüber läuft, Abhilfe sollte aber ein Umleitblech bieten das den Wasserstrom etwas nach unten umleitet. Die Kammer wäre so ca. 1,60m lang, 1,00m breit und 1,00m tief. Die Bürsten haben eine Länge von 60cm.
Von hier aus geht ein 160er Rohr (grün) zum Filtergraben wobei der Durchfluß eifach über eine Reduzierung angepasst werden soll. Die Durchflußmenge sollte bei 5000-7000l liegen.
Über einen zweiten 200er Auslauf geht es in die Biokammer die mit ruhendem __ Hel-X gefüllt werden soll, Lochbleche halten das Filtermaterial von Ein- und Auslauf fern. Eventuell würde ich in die Kammer zwei Tellerbelüfter einbauen um das Hel-X durchmischen zu können. 
Danach geht es durch ein 200er Rohr in die Klarwasserkammer wo von es mit zwei 160er Rohren (gelb) zurück in den Teich gehen soll.
Die beiden großen Kammern bekommen jeweils einen 110er Bodenablauf (lila) um sie zum säubern schnell ablaufen zu lassen.
Der Durchsatz im Filter sollte bei ca. 30000l/h liegen.

Was haltet ihr davon? Der Filter entspricht meinem Gedanken so wenig Technik wie möglich zu verbauen. Anstatt Zugschiebern würde ich gerne einfach nach Bedarf Rohrstücke einstecken.

Vielen Dank für Lob aber vielmehr für Kritik...

Schönen Sonntag... Tommy


----------



## Küstensegler (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo Tommy,
ich würde den Luftheber nicht in die erste Kammer legen. Alles was an schwimmenden Dreck ankommt,
wird dort verbleiben und nicht gefiltert werden. den gleichen Fehler hab ich bei meiner Filterkammer gemacht.
Musste nun einiges verbiegen, damit das nicht so ist.
Und warum machst du den Ausgang zum Filtergraben nicht auch aus der Klarwasserkammer ?
LH in die Klarwasserkammer blasen lassen ist der allgemein übliche Weg.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Mr.DD (2. Juli 2017)

Wie schon gesagt, den LH nie am Anfang der ganze Dreck wird verwirbelt oder kommt gar nicht erst im Filter an.
LH "pustet" am besten in die Helixkammer so hat man auch genug Belüftung für das Helix.

Helixkammer würde ich anders aufbauen.... Wasser sollte von oben kommen und nach unten fließen.
lass es ruhend so hat man nochmal eine Feinfilter.....

die frage was ist mit UVC....


----------



## berchschorsch (2. Juli 2017)

Danke für Deine Antwort.
Wenn ich den Abgang zum Filtergraben aus der Klarwasserkammer gehen lasse dann muss ich einmal um oder unter dem Filter durch, so ist der kürzeste Weg und die Pflanzen wollen ja auch etwas Futter... Bei dem NG Prinzip würde der Filtergraben vor dem Filter liegen und die groben Sedimente würden sich da absetzten, das möchte ich gerne vermeiden da es im Netz einige Berichte gibt wo die Teichbesitzer den Filtergraben zwei oder mehrmals jährlich reinigen müssen. 
Wenn ich den Luftheber in die Biokammer setze dann brauche ich doch eigentlich keine Klarwasserkammer, oder welchen Zweck hat die dann? Ich könnte dann direkt vom Luftheber in den Teich gehen. Entgegen meiner Bilder im ersten Beitrag welche die Ansicht des gesamten Teichs mit Filtergraben und Filter zeigen sitzt der Filter direkt am Teich und zwischen Filter und Filtergraben sind ca. 1,5-2m Platz, da sitzt eine __ Eibe die ich gerne behalten möchte.

Wenn ich später Zeit habe werde ich den Filter mal nach Deinem Vorschlag umkonstruieren... Allerdings muss dann die Biokammer 1,80m tief werden...


----------



## Teich4You (2. Juli 2017)

Von was soll der Filtergraben leben?
Doch nicht von gefilterten Wasser. 
Dort soll sich ja der "Dreck" absetzen.
Wie wäre es mit 2 Lufthebern wo die Zuläufe getrennt ankommen. 
Ein kleiner LH pumpt dann direkt in den Filtergraben und der andere durch den Filter.


----------



## Zacky (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo in die Runde.

Wie hier schon gesagt wurde, würde die Bürstenkammer eigentlich die Aufgabe der Grobschmutzfilterung übernehmen und dann wäre es effektiver, den Luftheber dahinter zu setzen, so dass er in das Helix pumpt. Wenn der Filtergraben als Filtergraben genutzt werden sollte, müsste man ja theoretisch den gesamten Aufbau abändern und tatsächlich das gesamte Schmutzwasser erst durch den Filtergraben ziehen, um es dann nochmal in den Biofilter zu schicken. Alles Andere hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr mit Filtergraben im eigentlichen Sinne zu tun, sondern ist dann eher ein dahinter geschalteter Pflanzenfilter, der die umgewandelten Nährstoffe aufnehmen kann.



Mr.DD schrieb:


> den LH nie am Anfang


...das sehe ich etwas anders und würde ich so auch nicht stehen lassen wollen.  Es gibt auch noch andere Möglichkeiten. Bei mir befinden sich die Lufheber auch alle vor dem Filter und ich drücke das Wasser in den Vorfilter. Nur habe ich nicht die allseits bekannte Aufbauweise eines Lufthebers, sondern sauge mit den Luftheber direkt die Bodenabläufe an. Es gibt also schon Möglichkeiten, aber hier in dem Fall den Luftheber in einer Sammelkammer vor dem Vorfilter unterzubringen, ist natürlich nicht so effektiv, da sich Schmutz absetzen kann. Das kann aber auch mit einer Standrohrkammer oder Einlaufkammer passieren, die dann stets vor dem Vorfilter (TF / EBF) stehen. Selbst einzelne TF haben eine kleine Einlaufkammer vor der Trommel, wo sich vermutlich auch Schmutz absetzen kann.



Mr.DD schrieb:


> Wasser sollte von oben kommen und nach unten fließen


Hier habe ich immer gelesen, dass Helix bzw. eigentlich fast jedes Biomedium von unten nach oben durchströmt werden sollte, damit sich der feine Schmutz der noch mit durchgeht, sowie Bakterienschmutz/abgestrorbene Bakterien sich unterhalb der Medien absetzen können, wo sich auch der Schmutzablass befindet. Für gewöhnlich ist ja der Schmutz noch etwas schwerer und setzt sich somit ab, was aber sicherlich auch von der Durchströmungsgeschwindigkeit im Filter abhängt.


----------



## Mr.DD (2. Juli 2017)

der Filtergraben brauch mit Sicherheit keinen Dreck zum leben.....
die pflanzen brauchen ja nur Nährstoffe was zwar die Biologie im Filter schon etwas abbaut aber so sieht man wenigstens wie effektiv der Filter  ist wenn die pflanzen nicht so groß werden im graben ist doch alles fein und so wie man es haben möchte.

wie du den LH-Schacht baust bleibt dir überlassen aber die Biokammer kann man ja aufschütte, damit man nicht diese tiefe hat..... Klarwasserkammer ist immer gut dort könnte eine tauch-uvc rein... gesetzlich nicht zulässig für einen Schwimmteich aber nunja.... alternativ eine durchlauf uvc einbauen mit pumpe was aber das ganze Konzept wieder etwas zur nichte macht...


Wir reden ja in der Helix-Kammer nur noch von extremen Feinschmutz der wird dann sicherlich mit nach oben befördert, wenn das Wasser von unten nach oben geht.


----------



## Zacky (2. Juli 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> Wasser sollte von oben kommen und nach unten fließen.
> lass es ruhend so hat man nochmal eine Feinfilter.....



Worin besteht dann hier jetzt der Unterschied? Wenn das Wasser von oben durch das ruhende Helix oder von unten durch das ruhende Helix geht? Nach deiner Aussage...


Mr.DD schrieb:


> Wir reden ja in der Helix-Kammer nur noch von extremen Feinschmutz der wird dann sicherlich mit nach oben befördert, wenn das Wasser von unten nach oben geht.


...würde es sich dann doch genauso verhalten!? Würde der feine Schmutz von oben nach unten nicht mit durch befördert? 

Das es bei einem Luftheber-gespeisten Helixfilter natürlich nur von oben nach unten geht ist klar, aber das ist dann auch nicht unbedingt ruhendes Medium.

Ich denke, es sind nur Kleinigkeiten über die wir gerade diskutieren, denn wichtiger ist ja eigentlich, dass das Biomedium schön komplett durchströmt wird.


----------



## berchschorsch (2. Juli 2017)

Hier mal Bilder vom Filter nach euren Vorschlägen die mir sehr gut gefallen... Vielen Dank dafür...!!!

Zum Thema UVC, ich dachte da eher an etwas in der Art was nicht gepumpt werden muss oder sehe ich das falsch?

http://www.inazuma-online.com/hd-pro-50.000-uv-c-mit-vorschaltgeraet.html

Ich hatte die auf Bildern von Filtern gesehen wo diese einfach lose in einer Filterkammer liegen, ich würde sie entweder in die Einlaufkammer oder in die Luftheberkammer stellen...

Zum Filtergraben, ich sehe diesen mittlerweile als Biotop welches eine Filterwirkung mit sich bringt, Pflanzen wachsen auch ohne die groben Sedimente, es sind dann vielleicht andere als NG plant. Die andere Frage wäre die der Algen, wenn im Filtergraben weniger Nährstoffe vorhanden sind wo wachsen dann die Algen? 

Über einen zweiten Luftheber zum Filtergraben hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht, ich denke aber wenn der Auslauf hinter dem Luftheber sitzt wird sich das Wasser den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes suchen und lieber in den Filtergraben laufen als durch die Biofiltermedien unter der Schottwand hindurch in den Auslauf zum Teich, daher denke ich das dieser Auslauf zum Filtergraben um einiges reduziert werden kann um am Ende das gewünschte Ziel zu erreichen.

Weiterhin bin ich sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe und Kritik da es mein erster eigener Teich und Filter wird. Erfahrung ist eben durch Theorie nicht zu ersetzen...!!! DANKE!!!


----------



## Andre 69 (2. Juli 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> gesetzlich nicht zulässig für einen Schwimmteich aber nunja


Nicht wieder die VDE ?? Strömungspumpen ( Wellen Bad ) gibt es nicht ? Was haben und wie,wann betreiben sind auch noch 2 Paar Schuhe !


----------



## Mr.DD (2. Juli 2017)

ich baue auch eine tauch uvc ein...ich wollte es nur noch mal gesagt haben^^
wenn richtig geerdet, habe ich da eigentlich ein gutes gefühl.

ich hatte mir diese mal angeschaut aber worauf man da achten muss habe ich auch keinen plan....
https://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Tauchstrahler-Tauch-UV-C-Amalgam-3-Teilig-als-Bausatz

diese am besten in die klarwasserkammer ganz am ende da man so die maximale wirkung erzielt.
am besten noch eine kammer zwischen klarwasser und helix bauen wo die uvc ein kommt, damit sie nicht an die kg rohre strahlen kann....


wenig nährstoffe = keine algen = alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## berchschorsch (2. Juli 2017)

Hi, wäre es für das Durchströmen des __ Hel-X oder was auch immer am Ende in die Biokammer kommt besser wenn in der Mitte noch ein Steg wäre wo das Wasser untendurch muss und dann wieder nach oben? 
Ich hab das mal schnell eingefügt in den bisherigen Filter und eine kleine Kammer für die UVC Lampe, diese ist aber "nur" 20cm breit...
Das Volumen der Biokammer hätte dann 1540l, welche günstigeren und trotzdem guten Varianten gibt es für den Biofilter? 

      

Was denkt ihr über den Filter wie er jetzt ist?

Viele Grüße Tommy


----------



## Mr.DD (2. Juli 2017)

meine meinung habe ich gesagt....das wasser von oben nach unten führen 

ansonsten finde ich die zusatzmauer recht gut... wenn der durchgang so angepasst wird, damit dort die tauch uvc rein kann wäre es optimal.


----------



## berchschorsch (2. Juli 2017)

Wie viel __ Hel-X muss ich füllen bei gut 1550l Nettovolumen der Biofilterkammer?


----------



## Mr.DD (2. Juli 2017)

muss ist relativ..... 2/3 unbewegt dürften passen.... was allerdings recht teuer ist ich begnüge mich erst mal mit 500l kann die kammer jederzeit aufstocken (künstlich verkleinert)
habe eine füllhöhe von ca 1m die sollte man schon haben denke ich wenn es als feinfilter dienen soll....


----------



## berchschorsch (5. Juli 2017)

Guten Abend, ich habe den Filter nun noch einmal umgebaut und vor allem die Büstenkammer vergrößert. Die ist jetzt auch auf andere Bürsten angepasst, ein User machte mich auf Bürsten von OSAGA aufmerksam, diese gefallen mir sehr gut.

  

  

  

  


Die Bürstenkammer hat jetzt ca. 2200l, von ihr geht es zum Luftheber welcher das Wasser zur Biokammer befördert und zum Bypass in den Pflanzengraben. Die Biokammer wurde dadurch natürlich stark verkleinert, sie hat jetzt ca. 700l und ist hoffentlich mit dem Pflanzengraben genug Bio... Von hier aus geht es unten durch weiter in die Kammer für die Tauch UVC und dann ab durch die Klarwasserkammer in den Teich.

Was denkt ihr darüber, war die alte Variante mit doppelt so großer Biokammer besser, an den Bürsten soll ja angeblich schon ein halber Biofilter hängen... 

Danke für eure Meinungen...!

Schönen Abend...


----------



## Mr.DD (5. Juli 2017)

bei der bürstenkammer kommt es auf die länge an ...... die breite macht wenig sinn.
aber sonst ein super mehrkammerfilter


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juli 2017)

Wofür nochmal die ganze Bio?  Koi? Schwimmteiche brauchen sowas nicht. Grobfilter und UV reicht.


----------



## Mr.DD (6. Juli 2017)

das helix baut auch schmutz ab....zumal das helix eben auch als feinfilter dienen kann.....

außerdem sollen bei schorschi  auch 10 kois rein soweit ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juli 2017)

Habe nochmal selber nachgeschaut.
Bei 10 Koi (was ja immer ein guter Vorsatz ist, aber es werden sicher mehr ) auf 48.000l braucht er einen Filter+Bio. Roger that.


----------



## berchschorsch (6. Juli 2017)

Die Größe vom Filter war nur theoretisch bisher, jetzt nach etwas Arbeit an der Grube und dem Hang sieht es aus als könne der Filter auch 3,0m lang werden was der Bürstenkammer entgegen kommt und noch ein bis zwei Reihen Bürsten bringen wird, genau sehe ich das aber erst nächste Woche, am Samstag kommt der Bagger mal wieder um den Teich auszuheben... Eventuell wären auch zwei Einläufe in die Bürstenkammer nicht schlecht um das Wasser besser zu verteilen, eine Neukonstruktion des Filter kommt heute oder morgen Abend auf euch zu...  Ich hoffe ihr habt noch Lust darauf...

Das mit den 10 KOI´s war am Anfang, ich hab 15 im Aquarium, davon sind sieben ca. 15cm, der Rest ist ca. 3-5cm, die kommen erst mal alle rein um zu sehen wie sie sich entwickeln, farblich... Das Aquarium bekommt kaum Sonne ab, vielleicht ändern sich ja die Farben noch wenn sie Sonne haben... Auf Dauer muss ich sehen wie es funktiuniert, sie müssen nicht alle bleiben. Schön wäre es wnn sie maximal 30cm werden würden...

Gestern meinten meich Chef und mein Kollege ich soll ne Keller mit Fenster drunter bauen, da alle sagen wenn schon solch ein Werk dann muss es ein Schwimmteich werden sagte ich dann wird es ein FKK Schwimmteich und ich suche die Mädels aus. Meine Frau kam die Idee das ich und meine Freunde dann nur noch im Keller liegen... Gute Idee, wer brauch schon Fische...

Danke für eure Anregungen, ihr habt mir bisher wirklich sehr geholfen...

Ach ja, wie würdet ihr den Filter innen abdichten? Verputzen und was dann? 
Woraus würdet ihr die Schottwände machen? Ich würde die dünneren gerne nachträglich einbauen und nicht mauern falls man irgendwann mal was ändern möchte oder muss...

Schwüle Grüße aus dem schönen Kahlgrund... Tommy


----------



## Mr.DD (6. Juli 2017)

ich habe bei mir eine einzige folie so muss ich nie angst haben ob und wenn irgendwas undicht ist.
den mehrkammerfilter und filtergraben nochmal unterteilt indem ich folie eingeklebt habe.

ich habe bei mir eine einlaufkammer dort kommt alles an und geht weiter in den 3meter langen 60cm breiten 1,50 tiefen "bürstengraben"


----------



## berchschorsch (7. Juli 2017)

Hi, hier jetzt die engültige Variante hoffe ich, es ist alles etwas größer geworden da er nun 3m lang ist, in die Bürstenkammer habe ich zwei Einläufe gelegt um das Wasser an den vorderen Bürsten besser zu verteilen. 



  


Meinungen zu der Variante gegenüber den alten sind wilkommen...!

Da morgen der Bagger anrollt hoffe ich das alles gut wird und ich am Ende klares Wasser mit guten Werten bekomme. 

Das Ziel, gute Sicht wegen der Glasfront und vor allem das es den Fischen gut geht, ich hoffe der Filtergraben wächst schnell zum Biotop heran wo sich alles möglich Leben einfindet... Kurz gesagt, ich freu mich drauf...!


----------



## Mr.DD (7. Juli 2017)

nur eines würde ich anders machen....den abgang zum filtergraben würde ich in die klarwasserkammer verlegen.

hoffe es kommen noch ein paar andere und sagen ihre meinung zu deinem filter


----------



## berchschorsch (7. Juli 2017)

Hi, sagst du mir warum da das machen würdest?
Mein Argument war das noch ein wenig Sedimente und Nährstoffe zu den Pflanzen gelangen... 
ich lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen...!


----------



## Mr.DD (7. Juli 2017)

dein argument gefällt mir besser 

meines ist: was raus ist ist raus....so sieht man an den pflanzen, ob das system gut funktioniert.
denke eingehen werden die nie da es immer pflanzenteile im FG gibt, die absterben und somit nährstoffe bilden.


----------



## berchschorsch (8. Juli 2017)

Davon lasse ich mich auch nur schwer abbringen... Die armen Pflänzchen sollen ja nicht ganz verhungern und der Filtergraben auch eine Optik bieten mit schönen Pflanzen...

Wenn der Filter einen Durchsatz von vielleicht 30000l hat wie es jetzt geplant ist dann sollen ca. 5000l in den Filtergraben gehen, der Größte Teil geht also durch die Biokammer... Ich denke das ist ausgewogen und vertretbar. 

Ich möchte mich aber noch einmal für all eure Ratschläge und Hilfe bedanken, selbst wenn ich sie so nicht umsetzen werde gibt es Denkanstöße die mir sehr wichtig sind... 

Welche Teichfolie habt ihr verwendet?


----------

